# Flying out Pets



## gracejones (Dec 11, 2008)

Just a quick post,

does anyone know of a website which outlines the rules of how to ship out animals? i have a pet dog and i left england in a rush so i didnt have time to arrange for her to be brought out here safely and in a good way so i had no choice but to leave her with my parents which is killing me.

better still, does anyone have personal experience of doing this? she's my baby and I as much as I miss her, I wouldnt do it inless i thought it wouldn't stress her out too much etcs... shes flown in the cabin before and not minded too much but I don't know if thats possible here

Just looking for some advice 

Thanks guys 

Grace


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

gracejones said:


> Just a quick post,
> 
> does anyone know of a website which outlines the rules of how to ship out animals? i have a pet dog and i left england in a rush so i didnt have time to arrange for her to be brought out here safely and in a good way so i had no choice but to leave her with my parents which is killing me.
> 
> ...


hi Grace,

this maybe will help

To bring a pet in, you must obtain an import permit. Requirements for this include a document from your veterinary surgeon (signed and stamped) showing the animal was vaccinated against rabies between one year and 30 days previously.

You must have a good health certificate from the government of the country where the animal is coming from. In addition, the animal must be microchipped.

Vaccination

People with pets already in the UAE must ensure they get them vaccinated against rabies once a year. In Dubai this means they will get a red identification disc from Dubai Municipality.

Vaccination can be carried out by Dubai Municipality for Dh50 or at private veterinary clinics for a higher charge.

Ensure your pet wears the disc on its collar at all times, otherwise it could be picked up as a stray by the authorities.

No similar system exists in the other emirates, but Dr Martin Wyness from the British Veterinary Centre in Abu Dhabi said owners should consider getting their animals microchipped.

In addition to rabies, dog owners are recommended to vaccinate their pets against distemper, hepatitis, leptospirosis and parvovirus.

Important additional vaccinations for cats include two types of cat flu as well as panleukopenia.

For an export permit, at least five days before export, the pet must be examined by a government vet at the cargo village of Dubai, Abu Dhabi or Sharjah International Airports.

Bring along a signed and stamped document from your vet showing the animal, which must be microchipped, was vaccinated against rabies between one year and 30 days previously. The fee is Dh100, payable by e-card.

Several kennels and catteries will deal with all of the paperwork, both for import and export.

Animals brought into the UAE without the proper documents will be held until those documents are obtained. The importation of some dangerous breeds of dog, such as Pit Bulls and Neapolitan Mastiffs, and cross breeds of them, is banned. Travel boxes must meet International Air Transport Authority guidelines.

Permits are valid for a month

To either bring in or take out a pet from the UAE, you will have to process the papers at the Ministry of Agriculture and Fisheries. Do not forget to take your passport copy and your residence permit copy also. The Ministry is open between 7.30am and 2.30pm from Sunday to Thursday.

The import permit will cost Dh200 and is valid for one month. It is payable by e-card.

This permit should be submitted at the Cargo Village at Dubai, Abu Dhabi or Sharjah international airports prior to the animal’s arrival.

When collecting the animal, take along the original vaccination document and the official certificate issued by the government of the country of origin. There is a Dh90 customs charge.

A re-import certificate should be collected if the animal is coming back to the UAE. Before the pet is brought back, a health certificate, which is valid for 10 days, should be obtained from an official vet. For more information see the website of the American Veterinary Clinic in Abu Dhabi at AVC Home

The requirements for exporting a pet from the UAE vary depending which country you are sending the animal to. The British Veterinary Centre in Abu Dhabi publishes a country-by-country list at The British Veterinary Centre - Abu Dhabi Click on the “Pet Travel - Country Specifics” link.



Pet Transportation – Dog Shipping, Cat Relocation, Horse Transportation - Pet Relocation


Pet Shipping - Worldwide
IPATA


----------



## gracejones (Dec 11, 2008)

thanks man  will read this in the morning. very much appreciated though 

Grace


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi Grace. The BVC website is pretty good for info and the procedure is the same for Dubai and AD. Basically you need to get your dog vaccinated for rabies at least one month prior to flying. She will also need to be microchipped and you need the reg docs from the chip company. Depending on how you decide to ship the dog, you will either need to apply for the import permit yourself (there's an online app form) or the shipping company can do it for you. There is a small fee and you will need to provide the vaccination docs and the chip registration papers. Once you have the permit which is valid for one month I think, you should contact the airline. To be honest it's much much easier to get a shipping company to do all the legwork for you. Airpets near Heathrow are very good. You just need to give them the docs, tell them when you want her shipped and they'll do the rest. They can even pick her up from your parents and deliver her to your door which avoids the potential nightmare of Dubai Airport cargo department! 

Don't worry about the stress of the journey, the airlines ship pets every day and know what they're doing. She may not be very happy about it but she'll get over it pretty quick once she's with you! Just one thing though, do not sedate her as it can be dangerous. Your vet can give you some safe pills which are like pet Prozac and will make the journey less of a trial without putting her at risk.


----------



## sahana_kumar (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi Grace,

Just wanted to check if you were able to get your pet in to dubai and if yes can you share your experiences please ?

Sahana



gracejones said:


> thanks man  will read this in the morning. very much appreciated though
> 
> Grace


----------



## danjlav (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi Grace,

I would also be interested in your experience with relocating dogs. I am moving two dogs and was planning to use Dubai Kennels and Cattery as the agents to handle all of the paperwork etc..

Thanks
Daniel


----------



## Expatmanuk (Jun 6, 2009)

mr.alsuwaidi said:


> hi Grace,
> 
> this maybe will help
> 
> ...


I have to get residence permit and process papers at the Ministry BEFORE I can bring my dogs in?? Nightmare - I was hoping to bring them in on the same flight!! Anyone found a way round this? Guess not, since I need the residence permit...


----------



## starbright (Jun 14, 2009)

Expatmanuk said:


> I have to get residence permit and process papers at the Ministry BEFORE I can bring my dogs in?? Nightmare - I was hoping to bring them in on the same flight!! Anyone found a way round this? Guess not, since I need the residence permit...


Have you been an expat before? Are you absolutely postive this job is going to be everything it seems and you will be happy in the UAE for the next few years?

I only ask this because if you do decide its not for you your dogs have a 6 month quarantine to go through to get back into the UK. Therefore keeping them in the UK for a few months while you get settled is a good idea IMO.

Also, personally I wouldn't take my dogs out to the UAE at this time of year - I would wait until the end of Sept when the temps are begininng to cool down - giving them a chance to climatise before it gets hot hot again!

Been there, done it - and it looks like I'm going to be doing it again!!


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

starbright said:


> Have you been an expat before? Are you absolutely postive this job is going to be everything it seems and you will be happy in the UAE for the next few years?
> 
> I only ask this because if you do decide its not for you your dogs have a 6 month quarantine to go through to get back into the UK. Therefore keeping them in the UK for a few months while you get settled is a good idea IMO.
> 
> ...


Whilst clearly well intentioned, your facts are incorrect. The UAE is part of the Pet Passport scheme so as long as vaccinations and paperwork are up to date, no quarantine is required at either end.


----------



## starbright (Jun 14, 2009)

Sparkysair said:


> Whilst clearly well intentioned, your facts are incorrect. The UAE is part of the Pet Passport scheme so as long as vaccinations and paperwork are up to date, no quarantine is required at either end.


Sorry about that when I left 7 years ago it wasn't so easy...thats good news


----------



## Expatmanuk (Jun 6, 2009)

starbright said:


> Have you been an expat before? Are you absolutely postive this job is going to be everything it seems and you will be happy in the UAE for the next few years?
> 
> I only ask this because if you do decide its not for you your dogs have a 6 month quarantine to go through to get back into the UK. Therefore keeping them in the UK for a few months while you get settled is a good idea IMO.
> 
> ...


Thanks but not bringing them now is also not an option - admittedly it would be better for them, but there is no-one to leave them with here. Yes, UAE is part of the PETS scheme so they can go back and forth when I like.


----------

